# worst trip ever



## little anth (Apr 20, 2008)

well last week my friends boat sprand a leek a small one because it was old. this week we tried the kayak we used to fish on every day. it was kinda windy but not bad at all. we missed a few fish and i had my biggest pickerell well over 3 lbs. snapped a pic and moved on. i saw a fish in a bed that was mabee 2 lbs i worked on it for about 5 min than it hit. i got it to the yak and my friend went to grab it.boom my bag went into the water with my camera and phone in it.i was so pissed i couldent get the pic of the pickerell off my camera because its dead as is my phone. both in a "water proof" pouch the bag was in for less than a min and floated. i landed the fish tho. :roll:


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 20, 2008)

damn. tough luck!


----------



## Jim (Apr 20, 2008)

Man! Things will get better!


----------



## little anth (Apr 20, 2008)

i had my tinboats shirt on . i hope i can get the pic or the pickerel. it was the best freshwater fight ive had mabee ever. man i hate that yak


----------



## little anth (Apr 20, 2008)

i found the pickerel pic


----------



## little anth (Apr 20, 2008)

its kinda a bad pic because it wouldent stay still and i had to put the grip o death on him. this thing was fat though


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice catch! Sorry to hear about the phone/camera damage.


----------



## fishhog (Apr 20, 2008)

It sounds like you had tough luck. but you got the fish and you are alive to talk about so life ain't all bad, Nice fish wish I had one like it.

Fishhog


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 21, 2008)

Good job Post Man!

Next time, keep your junk inside the 'yak, it will scare the fish :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

That is one sweet pickerel - looks huge


----------



## slim357 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your camera and phone, but hey at least your bag didnt sink to the bottom. Glad you got the pic off of your cam too, nice slime dart you got there, whatd you get him on? drop shot?


----------



## little anth (Apr 22, 2008)

yea on the drop shot on a zoom trick worm in watermelon candy

yea at least im ok and the bag floated. the pickerels head is the size of my hand and its stomach is full also. i had her barly hooked too.


----------

